# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  List of 5 Axis Additive/3D printing Machines/Companies

## vinnyh

Hi 3D print members,

I need the groups help! I have to find a list of companies that sell a 5 axis free form 3D printer. So far i have been fairly unsuccessful and hoping the power of many peoples knowledge can help. 
I have attached one company that sells a machine along the lines of what i am looking for www.bioassemblybot.com/.Thanks

----------


## curious aardvark

www.5axismaker.com 

not biomedical

So do you want a biomedical one or a normal engineering one ?

----------


## vinnyh

Thanks for the reply,

The proposed application of it is not too important. I just to need to find a list of machines that are capable of this type of movement.  
Yes i just emailed them to see what the 3D printer capabilities are as they seem to advertise themselves as more of a CNC machine.

----------


## curious aardvark

you obviously didn't read the list of tools and tool holders :-)

----------


## michaelcweber

In the last 5 years being in the 3D printing industry as a middle person to supply 3D printing metal equipments to industries,I am very well aware of the know-how fo this field.I think the best company is  	    http://www.atlanticprecision.com

----------

